# Vacuum Mod....kind Of A Mod.



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The DW found this at LOWES. it is a very simple carpet/hard floor vacuum and a built-in dust buster. It works great in the trailer and on the outdoor carpet.








VERY EASY


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK so the mod is you plugged it into the wall







or you mounted it to the wall?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Lets not get crazy. Im pretty handy with just about anything but this one was quite a dooosie.








Its just plugged in for the picture. We havnt decided exactly where to mount it yet. Just thought it was the perfect vacuum for using on the TT and thought id share...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have the same one. Very nice that it is battery operated and has a small beater bar to pick up stuff. This way we only need hookups to recharge 1/week or so (depends on how much stuff the kids track in of course). When not camping, it works great on our tile floors in the house (the kids tend to track sand in there too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Lets not get crazy. Im pretty handy with just about anything but this one was quite a dooosie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sorry I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Sorry I just couldn't resist.


Ya, well let me know if you want to do the same or similar mod. Now that i have one under my belt i can offer as much help as possible. Unpacking the box was the worst part and can typically be tricky if your not preparred. there is a lot of bubble wrap and twist ties. Not for the inexperienced...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Sorry I just couldn't resist.


Ya, well let me know if you want to do the same or similar mod. Now that i have one under my belt i can offer as much help as possible. Unpacking the box was the worst part and can typically be tricky if your not preparred. there is a lot of bubble wrap and twist ties. Not for the inexperienced...
[/quote]

I bet ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Sorry I just couldn't resist.


Ya, well let me know if you want to do the same or similar mod. Now that i have one under my belt i can offer as much help as possible. Unpacking the box was the worst part and can typically be tricky if your not preparred. there is a lot of bubble wrap and twist ties. Not for the inexperienced...
[/quote]

You guys are killing - LMAO

Opening a box and not cutting yourself is a feat all on its own. How bubbles did you pop before you started your mod?

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just like the red vacuum!

Details, like brand, cost, how long a charge lasts??

I use either a broom and dust pan or a Sharkvac that doesn't have a long attachment nozzle and hose...it drives me nuts!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have never ran out of charge yet. in fact on our first trip the circuit to the outlets on the back room blew and it did not charge for 4 days. we used it every day and it was just fine. typically it stays on the charger. It has 2 speeds. 
It is an Electrolux and was about $100. We have seen them at Lowes, Best Buy, and Target (i think, it might have been Walmart). Thanks for all of the kind words on this rather difficult mod...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Difficult for who your DW?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Difficult for who your DW?


Yeah, I think you need to change the difficulty rating...


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I have that Vac, but I found it was too much trouble to get in the corners (where the cabinets meet the floor). You have to take the dust-buster part out and go all along the sides after you vacuum the entire floor. Call me lazy, but I'm supposed to be camping and relaxing, right? If it wasn't for the dog hair, this vacuum works GREAT!

I found that the Dirt Devil Broom Vac worked MUCH better for me. I don't know about everyone else, but with two kids and a dog, I sweep the floor twice a day in the camper!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

luv2camp said:


> I have that Vac, but I found it was too much trouble to get in the corners (where the cabinets meet the floor). You have to take the dust-buster part out and go all along the sides after you vacuum the entire floor. Call me lazy, but I'm supposed to be camping and relaxing, right? If it wasn't for the dog hair, this vacuum works GREAT!
> 
> I found that the Dirt Devil Broom Vac worked MUCH better for me. I don't know about everyone else, but with two kids and a dog, I sweep the floor twice a day in the camper!


how well does the broom vac work on carpet?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay, just to add to the fun.... I have that vacuum, too. I bought it last September and have forgotten to take it with me when I went camping every time since. Actually, for nearly a year, I've forgotten to even unpack it and put it together. Well, Bill and Jen were going camping last weekend. Being the good mother that I am, I decided to not just loan them the Outback or get it ready, including washing all the sandy/muddy bedding, floors and rugs after the rainy MI Rally, but to actually add a mod of my own. So, in the wee early morning hours of Saturday just before they left, I put the vacuum together (whew, that was a lot of cardboard and bubble wrap - zero bubbles popped, Thor) and plugged it in to charge before I added it to the Outback. Then, I forgot to add it to the Outback! When I discovered my mistake, I decided to try it out on my wood floors only to discover that it had never charged. See that pretty blue light at the base? If it's not lit, it's not charging. So, I made sure it was charging. When I read this post today, I turned to the vacuum to answer skippershe's questions and to try it out and, lo and behold, it is gone! Now, it could be that someone broke in and stole only that vacuum (not likely since I have an alarm system) or BILL COMPLETED THE MOD BY ADDING IT TO THE OUTBACK when he brought it home yesterday! After all the work I put into it! Now, I have to search to see if he posted his new MOD when he was online last night!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have ~1500 sq ft of hard floors and it can do all of those on a charge (I think it is getting a little low by the end). I used it once a day in the outback for what I would deem quick touchups for a week and didn't charge it. It doesn't get real close to the cabinets (without removing the dust buster part), and doesn't do too good of a job on carpet (still better than a dust buster), but I like it a lot for the money (BTW... COSTCO has them for $80







). I mainly like no cords, no setup/putaway time, and the ability to tidy up quickly. If it sounds low on charge or isn't picking up, empty the incredibly small dust cup and you are back in buisness.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice vaccum looks sharp









Don


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful Mod!

Any chance we can get a picture of the back side of that mod for clarity?

It may help us better assess that difficulty rating as well.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

forumcoach said:


> Beautiful Mod!
> 
> Any chance we can get a picture of the back side of that mod for clarity?
> 
> It may help us better assess that difficulty rating as well.


Wow, this is getting difficult. that would mean i would have to un-mod the mod and then re-mod. with something this tricky, i might really have to take my time...
next time out ill snap a picture.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Beautiful Mod!
> 
> Any chance we can get a picture of the back side of that mod for clarity?
> 
> It may help us better assess that difficulty rating as well.


Wow, this is getting difficult. that would mean i would have to un-mod the mod and then re-mod. with something this tricky, i might really have to take my time...
next time out ill snap a picture.
[/quote]
And then the toughest part.....open the beer, lift and swallow


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> ......., empty the incredibly small dust cup and you are back in buisness.


Nice job but, with 2 Shelties, this mod is clearly not for us!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> ....... BILL COMPLETED THE MOD BY ADDING IT TO THE OUTBACK when he brought it home yesterday! After all the work I put into it! Now, I have to search to see if he posted his new MOD when he was online last night!


Now we have Mod-jackers in our midst, too???? Isn't anything safe anymore? What is this world coming to?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The best vacuum we have found for the OB is our Roomba. Just sit it in the floor, press clean, and prop our feet up.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ....... BILL COMPLETED THE MOD BY ADDING IT TO THE OUTBACK when he brought it home yesterday! After all the work I put into it! Now, I have to search to see if he posted his new MOD when he was online last night!


Now we have Mod-jackers in our midst, too???? Isn't anything safe anymore? What is this world coming to?
[/quote]
With mods as difficult as this one, anyone would look for an opportunity to mod-jack and take credit for it....


----------

